# ice cube tray



## MyBadSelf

Greetings Forum Goers,

How do you say "ice cube trays" in Spanish.

Gather ice cube trays....


Gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


----------



## turi

"Ice cube trays" = "bandejas de cubitos de hielo".

Saludos, t.


----------



## bondia

turissa said:


> "Ice cube trays" = "bandejas de cubitos de hielo".
> 
> Saludos, t.


 
Yo digo "cubiteras", ¿es incorrecto?
Saludos


----------



## gregohp

Hola!

Yo creo que también le llamo bandeja de cubitos de hielo, pero al mencionar lo de cubitera, me ha surgido la duda, creo que también se le puede llamar así, aunque cubitera yo lo uso para cubo ese que se llena de hielos para meter botellas y mantenerlas frescas...



bondia said:


> Yo digo "cubiteras", ¿es incorrecto?
> Saludos


----------



## gregohp

Eo!

He investigado un poco y sí, la bandeja para hacer cubitos de hielo también se le suele llamar cubitera


----------



## bondia

gregohp said:


> Eo!
> 
> He investigado un poco y sí, la bandeja para hacer cubitos de hielo también se le suele llamar cubitera


 
Gracias por la confirmación. Saludos


----------



## turi

No voy a decir que nadie se ha equivocado, pero supongo que depende donde se use. En un bar, la cubitera es donde se pone el hielo (cubitos) para servir copas. Supongo que en casa se puede utilizar "cubitera" para las bandejas para hacer hielo también.

Saludos, t.


----------



## bondia

turissa said:


> No voy a decir que nadie se ha equivocado, pero supongo que depende donde se use. En un bar, la cubitera es donde se pone el hielo (cubitos) para servir copas. Supongo que en casa se puede utilizar "cubitera" para las bandejas para hacer hielo también.
> 
> Saludos, t.


 
Si, así lo entiendo. 
En un bar se pone los cubitos en un cubo que se llama cubitera, y en casa pongo una cubitera en el congelador para hacer cubitos que luego pongo en un cubo que también llamo cubitera
Saludos, bd


----------



## godelcah

_Bandejas de cubitos de hielo, _así las llama mi mujer. Ahora reparo que no tengo preciso el término.


----------



## bondia

godelcah said:


> _Bandejas de cubitos de hielo, _así las llama mi mujer. Ahora reparo que no tengo preciso el término.


 
Está claro que el mundo del cubito es confuso 
Creo que tu mujer tiene razón, pero yo las llamaría_ bandejas *para hacer* cubitos_. Necesito que un nativo me corrija


----------



## Lord Rubén

*Bandeja para hacer cubitos de hielo* es correcto pero innecesariamente descriptivo.
Con decir *bandeja de los cubitos de hielo* es más que suficiente.
*Cubitera* se usa tanto para la bandeja de cubitos como para el recipiente (generalmente un cubo) en el que se ponen los cubitos para que la gente se los sirva en la copa.
De hecho, en el diccionario de la RAE se define así cubitera: *Recipiente para cubitos de hielo. *Esta definición engloba perfectamente tanto al cubo como a la bandeja, pues ambos son recipientes.


----------



## bondia

Lord Rubén said:


> *Bandeja para hacer cubitos de hielo* es correcto pero innecesariamente descriptivo.
> Con decir *bandeja de los cubitos de hielo* es más que suficiente.
> *Cubitera* se usa tanto para la bandeja de cubitos como para el recipiente (generalmente un cubo) en el que se ponen los cubitos para que la gente se los sirva en la copa.
> De hecho, en el diccionario de la RAE se define así cubitera: *Recipiente para cubitos de hielo. *Esta definición engloba perfectamente tanto al cubo como a la bandeja, pues ambos son recipientes.


 
Gracias, Lord Ruben, Estoy de acuerdo que *bandeja para hacer cubitos*.. es innecesariamente descriptivo. 
Lo que me confunde un poco es la definición de *Recipiente para cubitos*.
Me suena que es donde se *guardan* los cubitos una vez los hayas congelado, no la bandejita donde los conviertas de agua en hielo en el congelador..


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Lord Rubén said:


> *
> ...*
> De hecho, en el diccionario de la RAE se define así cubitera: *Recipiente para cubitos de hielo. *Esta definición engloba perfectamente tanto al cubo como a la bandeja, pues ambos son recipientes.



Con independencia de que se llame o no cubitera a la bandeja donde se pone agua para que se congele en forma de pequeños cubos de hielo, no está englobada en la definición de la RAE, pues la cubitera no *recibe* cubitos de hielo. Otra cosa es que dijera recipiente para *hacer* cubitos.


----------



## stallion

Hola, yo las llamo charolas...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

El folleto de mi frigorífico congelador llama 'cubiteras' a esas bandejas. Pero también llama 'verduleros' a los dos cajones donde se guardan verduras o frutas, y para mí, verdulero es el que vende verduras. 
En francés dice 'bac à glace', bandeja para hielo. 
En resumen, ese folleto no es concluyente.


----------



## bondia

bondia said:


> O sea, si la cubitera no *recibe* cubitos de hielo (ya formados), yo entiendo que la cubitera es donde se fabrican.
> Y ¿cómo se llama entonces el recipiente para *hacer* cubitos?


----------



## didakticos

_*cubitera**.*_

_* 1.     * f. Recipiente para cubitos de hielo._

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=cubitera​


----------



## Raeltoc

Nosotros en Perú decimos:

*Cubeta*
*4. *f. Recipiente para obtener el hielo en frigoríficos, neveras, etc
*DRAE*


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

bondia said:


> bondia said:
> 
> 
> 
> O sea, si la cubitera no *recibe* cubitos de hielo (ya formados), yo entiendo que la cubitera es donde se fabrican.
> Y ¿cómo se llama entonces el recipiente para *hacer* cubitos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Está fuera de discusión que se llama *cubitera  *al cubo que *recibe* cubos de hielo.
> Lo que no está claro es si se llama también así a la bandeja en la que se *hacen *los cubitos de hielo.
> 
> La discusión no es para que la sangre llegue al río. Si se generaliza el uso de *cubitera *para esa bandeja, no tardará en aparecer así en el DRAE. Y si no aparece, tampoco pasa nada.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lord Rubén

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Con independencia de que se llame o no cubitera a la bandeja donde se pone agua para que se congele en forma de pequeños cubos de hielo, no está englobada en la definición de la RAE, pues la cubitera no *recibe* cubitos de hielo. Otra cosa es que dijera recipiente para *hacer* cubitos.


 Pues yo insisto en que la definición de cubitera vale para ambas acepciones. La bandeja no recibe los cubitos, recibe agua. Pero cuando se convierte en hielo, la bandeja contiene los cubitos, y se convierte en un recipiente para cubitos de hielo.


----------



## bondia

bondia said:


> bondia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y ¿cómo se llama entonces el recipiente para *hacer* cubitos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manuel G. Rey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bondia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Está fuera de discusión que se llama *cubitera *al cubo que *recibe* cubos de hielo.
> Lo que no está claro es si se llama también así a la bandeja en la que se *hacen *los cubitos de hielo.
> Exactamente lo que yo me preguntaba..
> 
> La discusión no es para que la sangre llegue al río.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Por supuesto..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lord Rubén

Hay que recordar que recipiente según la RAE no es sólo:
*1. *adj. Que recibe.

Como sustantivo, y en la definición de _cubitera_, _recipiente_ es usado como sustantivo, significa:
*2. *m. Utensilio destinado a guardar o conservar algo.
*3. *m. Cavidad en que puede contenerse algo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Raeltoc said:


> Nosotros en Perú decimos:
> 
> *Cubeta*
> *4. *f. Recipiente para obtener el hielo en frigoríficos, neveras, etc
> *DRAE*



Muy bien por Peru y su fidelidad al DRAE. 
Ese *obtener *deja las cosas claras.


----------



## didakticos

Una cosa interesante que descubrí hoy es que, de acuerdo al DRAE, *cubito* se refiere *sólo* a hielo:

*cubito**.*
 (Del dim. de _cubo_2).
* 1.     * m. Trozo pequeño de hielo, generalmente en forma de cubo, que se añade a una bebida para enfriarla.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

(NOTA: Esto no se aplica a mi país, en donde tenemos *cubitos maggi*  ).

Creo que el DRAE no es muy específico. En Costa Rica decimos *bandeja* para el recipiente en el que se coloca agua para después ser puesto en el congelador (o congeladora) para poder obtener *cubitos de hielo* (no simplemente *cubitos*).

Es la primera vez que escucho la palabra *cubitera*. Creo que en Costa Rica no la usamos.


----------



## Lord Rubén

Muy interesante, Didakticos.
He de decir que he disfrutado mucho con este _thread_.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## Aserolf

Como diría mi mamá:
"la cosa para hacer hielitos" 

Pero broma aparte, creo que en México lo he escuchado de todas estas formas:
- Bandeja para cubos de hielo
- Recipiente para cubos de hielo
- Charola para cubos de hielo

Saludos!


----------



## godelcah

Lord Rubén said:


> *Bandeja para hacer cubitos de hielo* es correcto pero innecesariamente descriptivo.
> Con decir *bandeja de los cubitos de hielo* es más que suficiente.
> *Cubitera* se usa tanto para la bandeja de cubitos como para el recipiente (generalmente un cubo) en el que se ponen los cubitos para que la gente se los sirva en la copa.
> De hecho, en el diccionario de la RAE se define así cubitera: *Recipiente para cubitos de hielo. *Esta definición engloba perfectamente tanto al cubo como a la bandeja, pues ambos son recipientes.


Exacto, es como lo del _vaso de agua._ No se dice_: dame un vaso de vidrio lleno de agua._Así _la charola/bandeja de los cubitos de hielo._


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

bondia said:


> Y ¿cómo se llama entonces el recipiente para *hacer* cubitos?


 
Pues.... yo les digo a mis hijas que hagan el favor de rellenar los moldes cuando quiten los hielitos.. 

Los _chismes_ flexibles que tengo en casa no hacen cubitos. Hacen corazones, flores, estrellas conchas... los cubitos no son cubitos, y las bandejas no son bandejas.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

*Valeria Mesalina:

bandeja*
*1.     * f. Pieza de metal o de otra materia, plana o algo cóncava, para servir, presentar o depositar cosas.
*n. *f. Grupo de musiquejos

Esos _chismes _flexibles también son bandejas. Y cubitos no son solo los exaedros pequeños. Cubos tambien son los baldes, las terceras potencias de una cantidad, y otras muchas cosas.


----------



## Vampiro

No entiendo por qué tanta polémica, si al final de cuentas los famosos “cubitos” ni siquiera son cúbicos, sino pequeñas pirámides truncadas con un ángulo tal que disminuye adecuadamente la fuerza de roce y permite facilitar la extracción de los mismos.
Eso sin tener en cuenta que los hay con forma de estrellas, de cilindros, de diversas figuras geométricas, y hasta de diamantes.
En eso estoy de acuerdo con Valeria.
A propósito, en Chile: “cub*e*teras”, nombre único e intransable.
Saludos.
_


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

Raeltoc said:


> Nosotros en Perú decimos:
> 
> *Cubeta*
> *4. *f. Recipiente para obtener el hielo en frigoríficos, neveras, etc
> *DRAE*




Confirmo lo dicho y además sugiero que vean en Google Imágenes las cubetas de hielo, con ese nombre.


----------



## duvija

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CDQQsAQwAw

curiosamente, siempre escuché 'cub*e*tera'.

saludos


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

duvija said:


> http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CDQQsAQwAw
> 
> curiosamente, siempre escuché 'cub*e*tera'.
> 
> saludos



Como en muchos casos, la mejor traducción (cubitera, cubeta, etc) dependerá a que país va dirigida. En el Perú, si dijeran "cubitera" nadie lo entendería.


----------



## maxpapic

en la república dominicana, usamos "moldes de hielo".


----------



## el_ochito

En Venezuela concordamos con Perú. Aquí son cubetas de hielo.


----------



## vimu

Y yo que creo que digo "hielera", que según la wiqipedia es: un recipiente que contiene cubitos de hielo y que se utiliza para mantener fría la bebida.


Dadas las dificultades que supone esta cuestión,  a este paso va a hacer falta una carrera universitaria específica para clarificarla.


----------



## godelcah

Es solo la fascinación que ejerce nuestro idioma, que a casi un año no termina el intercambio de opinión.

Todos me son familiares, solo que como mi señora dice: la bandeja de hielos sigue siendo la favorita.


----------



## k-in-sc

vimu said:


> Y yo que creo que digo "hielera", que según la wiqipedia es: un recipiente que contiene cubitos de hielo y que se utiliza para mantener fría la bebida.


Yes, that's a cooler or ice chest, not an ice cube tray.


----------



## Moritzchen

*Cubetera* por mi casa.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Yo las llamo cubetas o cubeteras a las que van en la heladera y sirven para "hacer" el hielo. Lo que va a la mesa para que cada uno se sirva se llama hielera (en Uruguay y en otros cuatro países de América, según el DRAE).


----------



## gengo

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Yo las llamo cubetas o cubeteras a las que van en la heladera y sirven para "hacer" el hielo. Lo que va a la mesa para que cada uno se sirva se llama hielera (en Uruguay y en otros cuatro países de América, según el DRAE).



No, un ice cube tray no va a la mesa.  Aquí está una foto.

Es para *hacer* los cubitos de hielo dentro de la heladera.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, earlier somebody confused things by saying "hielera," which as Adolfo describes it would be an "ice bucket."
We appear to have complete agreement that in the Cono Sur an ice cube tray is a "cubetera"


----------



## duvija

gengo said:


> No, un ice cube tray no va a la mesa. Aquí está una foto.
> 
> Es para *hacer* los cubitos de hielo dentro de la heladera.


 

As the greatest hostess you've ever met, that's what I bring to the table when some annoying people want ice. But it's true. That's a 'cubetera'. The one for the table, the ice bucket, is 'balde de hielo' (another name some place else? Adolfo, ¿hielera?)


----------



## k-in-sc

To me "hielera" is argentino for "cooler," not something that goes on the table ...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

gengo said:


> No, un ice cube tray no va a la mesa. Aquí está una foto.
> 
> Es para *hacer* los cubitos de hielo dentro de la heladera.


 
There is a misunderstanding, gengo. I wrote two phrases. In the first one I said that the name we use to call an ice cube tray is _cubeta_ or _cubetera,_ while in the last one I just added that we use de word _hielera _to name an ice bucket, which is carried to the table.



			
				k-in-sc said:
			
		

> To me "hielera" is argentino for "cooler," not something that goes on the table ...


Perhaps that is its name in Argentina, I don’t know. In Uruguay, that thing, a champagne bucket or champagne cooler bucket, which of course can be used to cool any white wine or sparkling wine, is called *champañera.* I did an image search for that word and saw some offers in euros, so I figure out this name is also valid in Spain. It is not included in the DRAE.


----------

